# ford 4000 weak lift



## sidstrading (Feb 20, 2008)

Have a ford 4000 lift quit working, put new orings in top, changed filter and fluid --started working but when put under a load will not lift-- any help on how to determine the problem ? thanks


----------



## JARHEAD (Mar 10, 2009)

My problem was the top section of the valve bank there was a small control valve for hydralics and the valve had popped to the out position and froze unbolted it and got it unfroze and pushed it all the way in to the inside position and it works fine now. My question to you is I have an old 4000 with a generator not an alternator needing to know what kind of fluid you put in the center section for the hydralics SAE#90 or Hydralic oil and filter used Thanks for any info you can supply for my infonodeal


----------

